# Evangelism & Apologetics: Same things or diffrent?



## thistle93 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi! Do you think evangelism and apologetics are the same thing or different? Seems that many differentiate the two from one another. Evangelism is seen as hoping to result in converts while apologetics hope is seen as convincing someone intellectually of truth of Christianity. I do not think this is helpful. Should not our evangelism be apologetic and are apolgetics goal be evangelism? Thoughts? 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 16, 2012)

Cornelius van Til thought, like you, that preaching, evangelism, Christian philosophy and apologetics should be combined.

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 16, 2012)

I think of apologetics as defending the truth against claims and thinking that run counter to it. Therefore...

Apologetics is often a necessary part of evangelism, but sometimes those being converted don't have objections that need to be answered. Apologetics may also be a necessary part of the instruction of those who're already believers. It can help keep believers from being deceived by false ideas they may encounter.

So evangelism _may_ happen without apologetics. And apologetics _may_ happen outside of evangelism. But they also may happen together. Often the audience is mixed or we don't know the saved/unsaved status of the person we're speaking to, so evangelism and apologetics and preaching do all combine.

*****

I don't like the "convincing someone intellectually of truth of Christianity" definition for apologetics you mentioned, though. I don't think it's a good idea to separate the intellectual from the whole message like that. I think that whatever we do—calling people to faith, defending truth, discipling believers—we ought to speak with our whole person and to the whole person. Defending the faith isn't just about intellectual reason. People also become convinced of truth by how it resonates with their hearts, by how believers live and love each other, by the integrity of the speaker and so on. All of these, along with the intellectual, are essential to apologetics, evangelism, preaching, discipling—the whole work of the minister.


----------

